# L245dt kubota steering



## doc harper (Jul 31, 2018)

i just bought a L245dt kubota. the steering wheel turns free with no resistance but wheels don't turn at all. the tractor has a front end loader on it. tractor only has 700 hrs. im guessing th steering box worm gear or such is bad. can i put a heavier gear box on it? like maybe off a bigger tractor. thinking about putting electric steering motor on it from import car/truck. can text me to seven0one six0one zero6seven0


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Doc,

Can't help you with heavier gearbox or electric steering motor. But you can get an aftermarket steering box at a reasonable cost (see eBay item number: 282914589022). You might consider a power steering assist system to take the load off the steering gearbox. 

.


----------



## doc harper (Jul 31, 2018)

HarveyW said:


> Good Morning Doc,
> 
> Can't help you with heavier gearbox or electric steering motor. But you can get an aftermarket steering box at a reasonable cost (see eBay item number: 282914589022). You might consider a power steering assist system to take the load off the steering gearbox.
> 
> .


thank you


----------

